# Help me decide which receiver to go with....



## A-Ron (Feb 12, 2010)

I've narrowed it down to the following three and cannot make a decision on which one I want.
Onkyo TX-NR808
Denon AVI-3311CI
Yamaha RXA-1000
All three are in the same price range and offer very similar features. I've owned Onkyo all my life and have been fairly happy with them. I not a huge home theater audiophile. I mainly turn on Pandora and crank it inside and outside. I'll watch the occasional blu-ray.. I currently have the Onkyo TX-SR804 powering Klipsch Qunitets and a Sub10. It does good but I need more power. What I don't like about Onkyo is the dual zone feature. I would rather have an A/B selector so I don't have to use a speaker selector to listen to the same material inside and outside....
Any thoughts on the above receivers or suggestions towards something else?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I have the Onkyo you mentioned and it is absolutely amazing. I couldn't ask for anything more in a rec.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am just a newb with the home audio stuff but from what I gather from all the guys at audiokarma you need to either get a stand alone amp and run it off your Onkyo or get rid of the Onkyo and run individual components. that is what I am getting from most of what I have read.

your receiver is fine for most people , including me but being a all in one it has limitations I guess. 

I myself have just aquired a Yamaha 5.1 receiver that is pretty slick and was the top model when released at a cost of more than $1500 and yet they are telling me that some old Yamaha components I am buying today are much better sounding.

clarification..the Yamaha amp that I am picking up today will kick the chit out of the all in one Yammie that I have already. 

if your looking for more power then you need a amp that is built just to do that. 

for what I am paying for the entire setup I am picking up today I can just keep both and still be way ahead of what I would be if I went out today and tried to buy a new model like you have but with more power.


having said all that. I am only suggesting it IF you feel you dont have enough power.

some of these crazy people seem to think they need 300 watts of home audio power which is insane. its a whole different world than in car audio


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Halcro is what I use........LOL

But my Yamaha never failed me.

Chuck


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I just picked up a m65 and c65 Yamaha set. really hope to get the yammie amp running as its a nice big highly regarded amp. 

also got a eq and some sort of source amp too. 

got it all for cheap.


----------

